# Looking for a modern setting RPG



## tuxedoraptor (Nov 20, 2017)

After scouring the internet, finding a few systems, feeling disapointed in them and moving on, I have come to you guys for help in finding a modern setting RPG

We have tried GUMSHOE and spycraft 2.0. Savage worlds, Gurps and FATE are off the table. The critera we are looking for:

1.No 3.5 based systems. 3.5 was a complete mess of a rules system and the moment skill points or base attack bonus are brought up, the flamethrower gets taken to the system. 

2. Supernatural elements optional

3. A robust ruleset. By this I mean that it should feel like 5e in level of crunch, minus hit dice. Thats why we abandoned fate and savage worlds. My group reached the consenus FATE was a waste of their time and abandoned savage worlds after reading the most idiotic intiative system they had ever seen. Their words, not mine.

4. Combat heavy. My group enjoys talking and chatting with NPCs as much as the next group, they just enjoy murdering things more.


----------



## kalil (Nov 20, 2017)

Ultramodern5?


----------



## johndesmarais (Nov 20, 2017)

BRP? https://www.chaosium.com/basic-roleplaying/

Used in RuneQuest, Call of Cthulhu, Delta Green, StormBringer, SuperWorld, and others - including my favorite, The Laundry Files (http://cubicle7.co.uk/our-games/the-laundry/).

Mer stuff to be found here: http://www.drivethrurpg.com/browse.php?filters=44826_0_0_0_0&word-variants=true


----------



## dbm (Nov 20, 2017)

What are your reservations about GURPS? It’s my go-to game for contemporary gaming.


----------



## Arilyn (Nov 20, 2017)

You haven't left much on the table. The initiative system in Savage Worlds can be changed. Pretty sure there's even a sidebar. Was there any other reason Savage Worlds is being rejected? Cause it seems like a good fit for your group. What about WOIN? Unknown Armies? Hero system? 

Careful you don't dismiss them all, or you'll never get to playing!


----------



## JonM (Nov 20, 2017)

" 3.5 was a complete mess of a rules system"

" FATE was a waste of their time"

" abandoned savage worlds after reading the most idiotic intiative system they had ever seen"

Here's my recommendation: when you show up asking for people's help, you might want to avoid insulting the tastes of half the people you are approaching. Just a thought.

Having said this, johndesmarais made a sensible suggestion in BRP. As Arilyn said, WOIN or Hero might suit your needs (although if you don't like GURPS, you probably won't like Hero). AGE has a modern (actually, post-modern) version on the horizon, but that's a ways off. You might also like some flavor of Cortex (Leverage would probably be best, although Supernatural might do). Then, again, if your group hates Fate, they may not like Cortex, which has some similarities.


----------



## innerdude (Nov 20, 2017)

For all the reasons to dismiss Savage Worlds as a system---and even though I'm a fan, I recognize the system isn't perfect---the initiative system would have been the LAST thing I'd have thought players would disagree on. 

I've taught Savage Worlds to D&D 3.5, GURPS, and HeroQuest players, and all of them thought the initiative system for Savage Worlds was pretty cool. 

Different strokes, and all that, I guess.

I say this because high action, modern setting + optional supernatural elements is pretty much Savage Worlds' absolute sweet spot. It's flat out AWESOME for this style of game. 

But if Savage Worlds is really off the table----some flavor of BRP or a GURPS-ish offshoot called EABA are about the only things I can think of that come remotely close to meeting your criteria.


----------



## tuxedoraptor (Nov 20, 2017)

Well, I typically will run a system by my players if the concept seems cool, they disect it and then tell me if they are okay with a session of it. As such, I will be digging through savage worlds myself. I also quoted my players on pretty much everything other than 3.5. WOIN is neat, but I am still iffy on it.


----------



## dbm (Nov 20, 2017)

tuxedoraptor said:


> Well, I typically will run a system by my players if the concept seems cool, they disect it and then tell me if they are okay with a session of it.




That approach works well for games that have rules and game premis entwined, like _Tales from the Loop_ or some such, but it doesn’t really help with generic systems in my experience. And based on your request you are getting offered a lot of generic systems. 

Tell us a bit more about what you envisage happening in the game and we’ll be able to give better suggestions. Generic games each approach the challenge from a slightly different perspective and with different emphasis.


----------



## tuxedoraptor (Nov 21, 2017)

What I have planned is a quasi-government agency operating in a world where magic and monsters are real, but hidden. Arcane magic is old and unstable, but is less stressful and more reliable than psionic magic. Psionic magic is newer and more consistent in its effects, but doesn't always work and is heavily taxing on the body. The players may have access to both of these but they should be rather rare. Class wise, I would expect to see specialized roles like sniper, hacker, medic. Mechanically using something similar to 5e in how streamlined it is.


----------



## applecross (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ll just put these out here, because they aren’t as popular as other systems but I think they have their own merits, even though they aren’t universal systems.

Pacesetter Titles (Goblinoid Games), Cryptworld, Rotworld, Majus. They all share an old skool d100 roll, skills based chargen and a result table mechanic. It’s simple yet allows for variety. The specific settings rules deal with monsters, zombies and magic respectively, but to me those can be used as bolt ons. 

Conspiracy X 2nd ed. Focuses on conspiracies but works well in modern day generic settings. Setting is great. D10 mechanic, medium crunch. Think X Files on steroids. Had a lot of fun being a KGB undercover cigar smoking gun toting maniac. Has some weird stuff because it was conceived when the internet/smartphones weren’t a thing, buts I think it adds to the experience.

Cold Steel Wardens by Blackfall Press. This is meant to simulate Iron Age Comics. In reality it’s a fantastic modern day system with a d10 pool system. Weapon section is great and the combat is gritty.  hurts! Tone down or remove the powers and you got a great shootout simulator. It has both physical and mental strain so you can’t tank your way out. Wanna play Punisher or Watchmen feeling? This is it.

Covert Ops by DwD Studios. New flavour for old fun. D00Lite System: percent roll target number or lower. Player made organisations and bases. Lots of customisation. Careers/classes instead of skills, involved char creation.

I hope these unusual options help.


----------



## GMMichael (Nov 22, 2017)

tuxedoraptor said:


> What I have planned is a quasi-government agency operating in a world where magic and monsters are real, but hidden. Arcane magic is old and unstable, but is less stressful and more reliable than psionic magic. Psionic magic is newer and more consistent in its effects, but doesn't always work and is heavily taxing on the body. The players may have access to both of these but they should be rather rare. Class wise, I would expect to see specialized roles like sniper, hacker, medic. Mechanically using something similar to 5e in how streamlined it is.




That's pretty specific.  I put a link to the perfect game for you in my signature...

Provided you don't mind doing a little tinkering.  Me, I'd add a couple rules for arcane magic, and a couple different rules for psionic magic.  Not sure how you end up with "unstable" and "reliable," and "consistent" and "doesn't always work," though.

You can set up classes super easily: give each class a pre-set list of skill points to take.  Or perks.  Or you can get real creative and assign specific hero point uses for each class, like:
Hacker Hero Points: apply when performing any tasks on a computer.  Available skills: pilot, scientist, and knowledge (programmer).


----------



## tuxedoraptor (Nov 22, 2017)

Awesome! Thank you, the site is set up kinda strange but I will take a look later today!
If I don't have detention for overriding the schools internet filters permanently for everyone


----------



## tuxedoraptor (Nov 22, 2017)

Alright, I checked out modos and it isn't the system for me. Not because the mechanics are wrong or anything is bad about it; I just hate the site and can't find anything. Was it too hard for them to just make a PDF file? Ugh. Thanks though! I will have to just keep digging! I looked into ultramodern5, debating over getting it.


----------



## dbm (Nov 22, 2017)

tuxedoraptor said:


> Was it too hard for them to just make a PDF file?




They did... (Link)

In response to your game description I think GURPS could give you a lot of tools to deliver what you are asking for. One of its strengths is the ability to create different systems of powers. There are five or six fully-fleshed out powers systems available, including psionics, divine blessings and several magic systems.  For maximum compatibility I would suggest Psionic Powers and Sorcery as good starting points as both are built using the powers system.


----------



## tuxedoraptor (Nov 23, 2017)

Will look into GURPS! I heard a lot of things about GURPS and very few were positive. Will definitely look at it!


----------



## dbm (Nov 23, 2017)

tuxedoraptor said:


> I heard a lot of things about GURPS and very few were positive. Will definitely look at it!




GURPS cops a lot of flak. It’s fairly old-skool in it’s roots and so expansive that people can find something to ridicule if they want to. But it also has a lot of good stuff in it that can help support a lot of different styles / flavours of games (its prime directive, really, given the ‘Generic Universal’ bit of its name). 

Digesting GURPS can be a bit like eating a cow - don’t try to go with all of it at once. Choose a prime cut and start there. 

Happy to help with any questions you might have...


----------



## reelo (Nov 23, 2017)

There's also FFG's "GENESYS" coming out soon, which is a generic narrative dice system adaptable to many different settings

Sent from my Nexus 6P using EN World mobile app


----------



## tuxedoraptor (Nov 23, 2017)

I have settled on ultramodern5, the system is fantastic and I didn't even pay for it! I just got the OGL content and am feeling satisfied with the rules. I actually just finished giving the demon lords a few minor tweaks, like giving baphomet a plasma minigun instead of a glaive. Because there is no such thing as overkill for a demon lord. Also, we won't run GURPS because one of my players had most of his collection destroyed by the corgi puppies he was babysitting.


----------



## dbm (Nov 24, 2017)

tuxedoraptor said:


> Also, we won't run GURPS because one of my players had most of his collection destroyed by the corgi puppies he was babysitting.



Does hearing the name give him flashbacks?


----------



## tuxedoraptor (Nov 24, 2017)

Quick question; is there any way to get in contact with the publishers of ultramodern5? I really want to help with making improvements to the system. Literally half the classes use wisdom, a few pages are out of order and the wording can be a bit wonky sometimes.


----------



## dbm (Nov 24, 2017)

http://www.diasexmachina.com/index.php/company/contact-us


----------



## tuxedoraptor (Nov 26, 2017)

ultramodern5 has been very fun. Surprised my players that they cannot make OA attacks anymore and a group of kolbolds armed with melee weapons almost ganked the gunslinger. Said gunslinger now has a fear of midgets.

This is why you should never work for a black budget research lab guarding the head vivisectionist when they are researching things normally found in books and movies. So yes, our medic technically is a vivisectionist who cuts open elves and dwarves to see the differences. Legally. Sanctioned by the UN. With his own personal bodyguards. 

Happy dreams!


----------



## tuxedoraptor (Dec 1, 2017)

Favorite quote of our three sessions of ultramodern5:

*stand off with an unusually intelligent gnoll who has taken a hostage of a local schoolteacher and is holding a machete to her throat*

Gnoll: *unintelligible gibberish, possibly insults about the parties masculinity, sexual orientation and promiscuousness of their mothers*

Clark:.....You want to do WHAT with my ex-wife?

*gnoll, being furious that the human didn't lower his weapon as they are supposed to in this situation, lets go of the hostage and charges clark, who has readied an action to shoot the gnoll if it charges, lands the hit, kills the gnoll outright*

Clark: works every time.


----------



## aramis erak (Dec 3, 2017)

tuxedoraptor said:


> What I have planned is a quasi-government agency operating in a world where magic and monsters are real, but hidden. Arcane magic is old and unstable, but is less stressful and more reliable than psionic magic. Psionic magic is newer and more consistent in its effects, but doesn't always work and is heavily taxing on the body. The players may have access to both of these but they should be rather rare. Class wise, I would expect to see specialized roles like sniper, hacker, medic. Mechanically using something similar to 5e in how streamlined it is.




Most of the gmes supporting this style of play well dont use classes:

The following four are all hex-grid as the presumed combat mapping, point build universal systems

CORPS - 1e was a conspiracies game; 2E is generic, with a "build your own" system for paranormal powers, which can easily be tweaked for having two or more. uses only 1d10 per player.
EABA - dice-by-ability (in same range as d6 system or WOIN), has building systems for vehicles, gadgets, and paranormal powers. Better written than CORPS, by the same author.
GURPS. Which, while it has Magic, Psi, and Supers, wasn't really intended for those to be in the same setting, and you'll wind up having to houserule the * out of them to get what you're looking for... see Psi is the easy but limited one, Magic is much more fatiguing, and both are pseudo-technology - they work almost all the time. Supers and Psi use the same mechanics and modality. 
Hero System - Because the default mode is supers, you can scale back, and because of the modifiers system, you can make magic and psi very distinct by setting different required power modifiers. It does alright at the low-end, and hasn't had near the power creep over the years that GURPS has, so it remains a powerful toolkit approach.

BRP by Chaosium is an excellent general moderns system; it has Magic and psi, but like GURPS, those are mechanically well defined, and may not do what you're looking for.




reelo said:


> There's also FFG's "GENESYS" coming out soon, which is a generic narrative dice system adaptable to many different settings
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using EN World mobile app




It's out already ... have my copy.


----------



## tuxedoraptor (Dec 4, 2017)

thank you, but I am afraid that ultramodern5 fills my needs. 5th edition is a fantastic system already and this just makes it better.


----------

